# Splash and crash



## crazyfreespirit (Feb 3, 2008)

Wave as it crashes on the rocks.  Comment and critique please


----------



## er111a (Feb 4, 2008)

its perfect


----------



## crazyfreespirit (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## lostcase_gib (Feb 5, 2008)

very nice!

liking it very much!


----------



## HaydenS (Feb 7, 2008)

...?

Why is this picture perfect or "very nice" ?

I think composition is off and framing is far too close. Picture has interesting timing but :er:


----------



## Shibby! (Feb 7, 2008)

HaydenS said:


> ...?
> 
> Why is this picture perfect or "very nice" ?
> 
> I think composition is off and framing is far too close. Picture has interesting timing but :er:


 
Not to upset anybody, but I agree.  It's missing some pop.  It looks flat.  

Not sure how to improve it, but maybe a different angle, or more DOF.


----------



## aadhils (Feb 8, 2008)

Maybe make it more Holga-ish?


----------



## leila (Feb 8, 2008)

Shibby! said:


> Not to upset anybody, but I agree.  It's missing some pop.  It looks flat.
> 
> Not sure how to improve it, but maybe a different angle, or more DOF.



i agree too.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Feb 8, 2008)

Crazyfreespirit, how long have you been taking photos?

And I mean this in a very nice way.

I am just curious.


----------



## Mohain (Feb 8, 2008)

From that angle you cannot see the shape the splash in making and it all looks a bit flat. Try to get a splash side-on. Should give the pic much more impact


----------



## ClrWtrDsgnr (Feb 8, 2008)

Shibby! said:


> Not to upset anybody, but I agree.  It's missing some pop.  It looks flat.
> 
> Not sure how to improve it, but maybe a different angle, or more DOF.



I agree with more DOF. Interesting shot tho.


----------



## crazyfreespirit (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow I don't check in for a bit, and find out my thread has reply's lol

First before I address anyone in particular, I'd like to thank all of you for replying.  I'm about as amateur as you can get, so I honestly appreciate criticism.  If people told me it was good, or tried to be nice about it, just not to hurt my feelings, I wouldn't learn anything, and then I'd suck forever lol.  Only thing that makes it a little hard is when you really liked a photo, and then you find out it isn't great, but that's life, and like I said, the only way to learn.  So thank you 

Basically I just have a lot of questions, and I really appreciate answers, they help a lot.



HaydenS said:


> ...?
> 
> Why is this picture perfect or "very nice" ?
> 
> I think composition is off and framing is far too close. Picture has interesting timing but :er:



Ok first, I think I get what composition is, but what exactly would make it better?  Is it what others have said, about the wave being more from the side?   As for framing, ya I understand that, unfortunately that's the picture I took, no cropping involved.





Shibby! said:


> Not to upset anybody, but I agree.  It's missing some pop.  It looks flat.
> 
> Not sure how to improve it, but maybe a different angle, or more DOF.





ClrWtrDsgnr said:


> I agree with more DOF. Interesting shot tho.



What's DOF? (seriously...I=noob )




leila said:


> i agree too.



No need for sad face, just tellin it like it is  




Rick Waldroup said:


> Crazyfreespirit, how long have you been taking photos?
> 
> And I mean this in a very nice way.
> 
> I am just curious.



Hey, no problem.  I just don't really understand what you mean lol.  Technically, I've been taking pictures since I got a camera at age 6, but I don't think that's what you mean. 
 Photo's...mm...never really, I guess, if "photo's" is to be taken to be meaning actually looking for "that" shot (angles,lighting, depth, post processing etc.).  On my recent(last month) trip to Mexico is the only time I even tried to take "photo's"...before that I've always just been documenting what I see and like.  This also means a lack of knowledge of anykind, and the cheapest camera possible basically lol




Mohain said:


> From that angle you cannot see the shape the splash in making and it all looks a bit flat. Try to get a splash side-on. Should give the pic much more impact



Mm, ok thanks for the advice!


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Feb 9, 2008)

What I meant is that you seem to have an really good eye for photography. That shot you posted a while back of the wedding was excellent. It had some techincal problems, but that is okay, that is something you can learn how to do better. 

But, sometimes it is hard to teach people to visualize or _see_ a photo. From what I've seen, you seem to come by this naturally. You just need a little more knowledge, that's all. 

You look like a born street shooter to me. 

Maybe you should get a few books on the basics of photography and learn as much as you can or take a course somewhere on the basics.  It will help you tremendously and give you confidence.

I look forward to seeing more work from you.


----------



## leila (Feb 9, 2008)

No one's perfect.... I'm certainly not perfect.  All you have to have for photography is the desire to take good photos.  The rest comes along.  You have the desire.  Keep it up, for real.


----------

